# Cannabis-induced DP/DR



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought I'd finally join and stop being simply a lurker of this forum. I am 17 years old and for the past 4 months, I've suffered from extremely uncomfortable DP and DR. I can trace it back to one event specifically: the last time I smoked weed. Since then, my mind seems to have been in a permanant haze. My memory's at times very poor, I have severe anxiety, coupled with obsessive thoughts over my existence and the fakeness of the world around me. I am currently seeing a therapist and have been to one psychiatrist. When I went to see my psychiatrist, my DP/DR wasn't so bad, and the diagnosis was simply mild anxiety. I'm scheduled to see him again in April, to see whether or not my problems have subsided. If they haven't, I might be willing to take the medication route. Right now I'm just extremely scared. There are times when I can keep my mind off of it and sometimes begin to enjoy various things in life, but right at this very moment, I'm panicky. I obsess over whether this will ever go away and if I'll ever be the same again. I miss my old life so much. I miss feeling real. I miss having an ego and pride and I miss feeling attached to the world around me, as well as friends and family. Each day, I constantly and obsessively monitor how I feel and it's like every second of my existence is spent trying to convince myself that I'm not going insane. I feel like I am at many times. I constantly feel like I'm losing control, or will lose control, unless I obsessively monitor each and every action I observe and perform myself.Other times, it's more managable , and I'm able to keep things in prespective and think positively. Several times a week I have panicky moments where I feel like crying because I wonder if I'll ever really recover. I know it's counter-productive, but I do it anyway. It's a vicious cycle, and I feel it's greatly decreasing my quality of life. I feel like I've been robbed of my identity and ability to appreciate many things in life. My sense of taste, smell, touch, and sound are all severely altered. Food doesn't taste as good, and I just don't "feel" like I'm here. Please help support me in my struggle against this painful disorder. Right now I'm particuarly DP'd


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

---


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

ashley50 said:


> BigPappaSmirf:
> 
> You described exactly how i feel as well, my dp was also triggered by pot and the worst part is that 2 years ago i decided to quit because the dp feelings scared the crap out of me and fourtunatly it went away and then about 6 months ago i was a total idiot and smoked a joint with my sister and the dp never left, i had a chance to escape this torcher and i blew it :x anyways im really glad im not alone in this ( as i thought i was and therefore was making up some pretty messed up thoughts about what this was) I look forward to hearing more from you.
> 
> ...


Believe me, if I ever recover fully from this, I will never touch any psychoactive drug like pot again. I quit right after noticing symptoms in November. Everyone I knew who also smoked pot didn't know what the hell I was talking about when I told them that the world felt "floaty" and weird long after the last time I got stoned. This only fueled my fear and paranoia of myself.


----------



## moonparachutes (Feb 15, 2006)

> Believe me, if I ever recover fully from this, I will never touch any psychoactive drug like pot again. I quit right after noticing symptoms in November. Everyone I knew who also smoked pot didn't know what the hell I was talking about when I told them that the world felt "floaty" and weird long after the last time I got stoned. This only fueled my fear and paranoia of myself.


Ooooooooh man I know what you mean. I will never do drugs again. Even if someone paid me a million dollars. It's pretty hard when everyone around be is always offereing it and talking about it. I know what you mean about that "floaty" feeling, I had that for like a month and it's so awful. I'm so disgusted at the sight of drugs or the talk of it. I was never really anti-drug but I can't really help it anymore. I wish they knew what they could be throwing away, or what could happen. It just makes me so mad.[/quote]


----------



## moonparachutes (Feb 15, 2006)

> Believe me, if I ever recover fully from this, I will never touch any psychoactive drug like pot again. I quit right after noticing symptoms in November. Everyone I knew who also smoked pot didn't know what the hell I was talking about when I told them that the world felt "floaty" and weird long after the last time I got stoned. This only fueled my fear and paranoia of myself.


Ooooooooh man I know what you mean. I will never do drugs again. Even if someone paid me a million dollars. It's pretty hard when everyone around be is always offereing it and talking about it. I know what you mean about that "floaty" feeling, I had that for like a month and it's so awful. I'm so disgusted at the sight of drugs or the talk of it. I was never really anti-drug but I can't really help it anymore. I wish they knew what they could be throwing away, or what could happen. It just makes me so mad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

moonparachutes said:


> > Believe me, if I ever recover fully from this, I will never touch any psychoactive drug like pot again. I quit right after noticing symptoms in November. Everyone I knew who also smoked pot didn't know what the hell I was talking about when I told them that the world felt "floaty" and weird long after the last time I got stoned. This only fueled my fear and paranoia of myself.
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh man I know what you mean. I will never do drugs again. Even if someone paid me a million dollars. It's pretty hard when everyone around be is always offereing it and talking about it. I know what you mean about that "floaty" feeling, I had that for like a month and it's so awful. I'm so disgusted at the sight of drugs or the talk of it. I was never really anti-drug but I can't really help it anymore. I wish they knew what they could be throwing away, or what could happen. It just makes me so mad.


Yep, i third that. My dp is mj enduced and i'd never do it again. Unfortunately I am somtimes around people who smoke it and and although I didn't think it would affect me, I think that it has sightly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi everyone....I?m 22 years old.....and I have DR since october 4th/2002 hehehhe (more than 3 years). I had a cup of beer the night before and woke up dr?ed........Since then my life got really crazy. I suffered for about 2 years thinking i was the only one in the world that feel it......No doctors told me about dr/dp.....so i couldn?t find other people.......I live in Brazil.....Here, since that day, i went to all doctors u could imagine and to all spiritual places there are in Brazil (hehehhe)......I was so scared that i didn?t think about the places i had looked for......i just wanted to be me again....The worst feeling for me is not being with my "soul" connected on me.....and there is something weird on my view.....i see things around me and they don?t look real, looks like i lost my 3 dimension view.....u know?!
Ok, then finally i found that my problem was dr and there are soooooo many people that feel like me.......For some it could mean nothing.....but for me was already a good thing...(I wasn?t the only one!!!).......I?ve in theraphy for about 2 years and i take med for depres just to be on control......But now, on the last 3 or 4 weeks I decided not to suffer cause of dr......I don?t know.....i think , i just got tired of looking for a cure of something that we don?t even know what is. I mean, the first thing I want in my life is be cured.......but if we wake up every single day asking ourselves if we are cured.....it?s too much for us......
On these past 4 weeks I said to myself: If I be ok.....great.....If i don?t , I have to deal with this until it?s over......i don?t care how long it takes....
It made me feel better these last weeks .....
I KNOW IT?S HORRIBLE......i also said that my life would be on again after it be out of me......but after so much time....i got tired....tired of going everywhere scraming for help........
We have to be calm.....we?ll be ok....
unless the suffering will pass.......but we need to be more than it...

bye, sorry if there are some mistakes ......english is not my first language!!!!

Rafael


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

The past four days of my life have been incredibly good to me. I think my DP/DR may be leaving for good, but I don't want to jinx myself, so I'll hold off saying that I'm fully recovered.

I'm starting to feel SOOOOOO much better! I can't explain it, but it's just this awesome feeling of being on this planet and being connected with everything.I feel an emotional connection with friends and family that has been almost non-existent since November. Now when I laugh to friends' jokes or talk with my family in deep conversations, I FEEL connected to the thoughts/ideas that manifest themselves into words coming out of my mouth. It's such a great feeling. Before, I felt so robotic, even when I gave presentations in front of my class or talked about serious issues. I'm sure you can all relate to what I'm talking about. Even typing right now is so much easier. My surroundings don't seem or feel fake anymore, and I don't have that dizzy/disoriented feeling all the time. Also, for the past three nights, I've actually dreamed lucidly for the first time in ages. This is such a reassuring course of events. I finally feel confident that I WILL be better, for good.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

From what ive been reading here it seems to be a pretty common thing that peoples dp/dr is triggered by pot. i havent smoked any now in over a year but i always found that it made me more grounded and took away most of my anxiety. it did make me slightley social phobic though thats why i stopped. even after taking the heavier psychoactive drugs like magic mushrooms i felt more grounded the next day after doing them. maybe im just weird.


----------



## wdb81 (Aug 23, 2004)

> ashley50 Posted: Wed Mar 01, 2006 8:59 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I agree with all of u on this. It was 10th Oct 2003 and I had been smoking ganj/pot/marijuana (whatever u wanna call it) for about 3 years then - very heavily towards the latter part. It was the whole university vibe so thought i'll get on it too. I was at a friend's house smoking then the next thing i knew, i was on the floor having just passed out and had a fit/convulsion.

The next few days and weeks were really hazy and had many symptoms of DP but without even knowing what the condition was i felt quite scared and anxious. I eventually went to the neurologist at hte local hospital after being recommended by the doctor who did some brain scans but thankfully couldnt find anything. However he did tell me that as I had a fit I couldnt drive for a whole year - basically my licence was revoked! The UK's driving agency (DVLA) has this law in place which at the time seemed stupid but now I understand. However the whole process made me so angry and upset i couldnt tell you and didnt help to make my DP any better.

Anyway after i accepted the whole driving thing i went back to see him again a few weeks later to inform him that i still had similar symptoms so what could be wrong! He informed me that many of the symptoms point to DP.

Since that date i have encountered many traumas in my life, lately was when my mother suddently died 5 wks ago and that has pushed my DP up a gear.

I do however feel that this was all down to my heavy smoking. Most of my friends do it but as soon as my driving licence was taken away i stopped as i thought "why do i need this shit". It's a shame something like this is what eventually leads you to stop. Anyway I am a firm believer that cannabis can form the basis of mental health conditions, however I always bypassed this when I smoked.

I can't wait for the day when i wake up feeling amazing, healthy, not like im gonna faint, and most of all, normal with a sense of reality. Until that time comes though - please docs, find a cure for DP!!


----------



## dpgirl71 (May 26, 2006)

OMG! That is just exactly how I feel 4 months now. Wow, reading your post is like I wrote it instead of you. That is exactly what happened to me when smoke weed. I feel scared all the time, monitoring every second of my life, my steps, my thoughts, the people around me everything seems so unreal that Im really scared to be like this forever. Is so depressing. Sometimes, I do the things automatically, like I don't want anyone to notice because I don't want them to think Im crazy. No one understands how I feel. I want my normal life back. Sometimes I think Im going insane. Im scared all the time and nervous. Does anyone think there is a real cure for this?


----------

